

8 Ways To Quit Mousing Around - reazalun
http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/11/touchscreen-future-computers-tech-personal-cx_ag_0711touch_slide_2.html

======
qwph
Speaking as someone with mouse-induced RSI, this is great news. I can't wait!

